# RC Fire Makes National News!



## Frank Connolly (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey Guys I just saw this on FOX NewsChannel and thought electric racers would want to know about it. I wasn't able to find video but I did find the transcript.


FNS W/ CHRIS WALLACE

Aired April 1, 2008 - 00:01 ET

THIS IS A RUSH TRANSCRIPT. THIS COPY MAY NOT BE IN ITS FINAL FORM AND MAY BE UPDATED.

CHRIS WALLACE: In Indiana today a major fire destroyed much of the town of Mishawaka.
Fox News' Lindsey Sablan is on the scene reporting on this new threat to your safety. Lindsey what can you tell us?

(BEGIN LIVE FEED)

LINDSEY SABLAN: Well Chris tonight this small town in the shadow of the University of Notre Dame has been decimated by one of the largest fires in United States history.

(BEGIN VIDEOTAPE)

SABLAN: Thousands of homes have been destroyed, there are smoldering ashes everywhere and people walking the streets aimlessly wondering where they are going to go for the night. I can tell you I've covered Bosnia, the war for freedom in Iraq and Hurricane Katrina and this is just destruction on a whole different level Chris.

WALLACE: Wow Lindsey those pictures are just devastating. Are authorities saying anything about the source of the fire.

SABLAN: Yes Chris, authorities are fairly sure of the cause and we have spoken to many eye witnesses to the event. It began at a car show this weekend on the Notre Dame campus. We spoke with Pete Russell.

PETE RUSSELL: ...That's right this was a radio controlled car race and we were in the middle of one of the races. One of the guys had a new Spektrum DX3R radio and when he hit the wall his antenna bent and he lost control of the car. After one of the marshalls turned the car off he moved the wheels and all the sudden the Novak speed control started burning.

SABLAN: That sounds like a fairly small fire to cause this kind of destruction?

RUSSELL: Oh no. You see when that fire started it caused the batteries in his car to overheat. All four Nickel Metal Hydride batteries popped off like M-80's. {Pete draws from a cigarette}Well a cap from one of those batteries flew across the room like a bullet, into another car. For a second we all thought that was it. The batteries stopped popping and the fire in the first car was almost out. Then all of the sudden the Lithium Polymer battery in the second car started to burn like a road flare. It started to grow and grow to like the flame from a steel mill furnace. At this point people are running and screaming, using their Lipo Sacks to shield their faces from the heat because the room is filling with smoke and getting really hot. {Pete draws from a cigarette}Well I decide it's time to leave but my lighter was on the other side of the fire so I light one last smoke off the flames and start to run too.

SABLAN: How big was the fire at this point?

RUSSELL: Oh it was huge! I mean there were flames shooting out the doors like that movie Backdraft? At this point fire alarms are going off and the entire building is emptying out. The fire kept getting bigger and bigger, people were just ahead of the flames and I know a lot of people died because they didn't have Lipo Sacks to protect them. {Pete is choked up, draws from a cigarette}

SABLAN: What did you see next?

RUSSELL: Well, uh {inaudible} then I think the other batteries started going up and the fire got bigger and bigger to where both the building we were in and the two buildings next door were burning. {inaudible}I'm sorry buddy I can't talk right now, I'm sorry...

SABLAN: Chris, obviously people here are pretty shaken up. Witnesses say the fire was so big it created smoke clouds bigger than the ones from nuclear bombs. Several thousand people are confirmed dead and many thousand more injured. This community will have a long road back to recovery.

WALLACE: So Lindsey do they know who started the fire.

SABLAN: Yes Chris the person goes by the name B-Mag and when asked for comment he said he was sorry for starting any trouble and was just going to try and be cool from now on. We later saw him next to a gas station, playing with matches.

(END VIDEOTAPE)
CHRIS WALLACE: Thanks Lindsey, LINDSEY SABLAN reporting from Mishawaka, Indiana. In other headlines, sources say John McCain is the grandson of Abraham Lincoln and the twin brother of Ronald Reagan, Hillary Clinton is the daughter of Hitler and Barack Obama killed the baby Jesus.

This is FOX News, your source for fair and balanced reporting.




Who says you can't yell fire in a crowded forum


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

ROFLMAO~ Nice! I should have thought about something like that for April Fools Day...LOL


----------



## cobra22431 (Aug 27, 2006)

horse hockey!! LOL how dare u run the good name of novak thru the mud! next time u make up a story dont use specific names LOL


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

This was a funny April fools joke.


----------

